# Happy birthday orangesunshine



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Orange!!!​Did someone say  ONE HALF A CENTURY OLD?????

View attachment An_Orange_Man_in_Leeds_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1576105.jpg
View attachment birthday with candles.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 7, 2014)

Congrats bro...  :48:


----------



## sawhse (Aug 7, 2014)

:aok: hope ya have a great day!!! :bong:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 7, 2014)

happy birthday OS  

View attachment Weed-Cake-psd70724.png


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Bday OS.  :clap:


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, half a century. I remember when I was half a century old. Well, actually, I don't remember. LMAO

Enjoy every day, my friend.


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy B day Brosef.... Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy BD my friend.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy birthday OS


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

Bump for 2015!!!!!
Happy Birthday Orangesunshine


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy trip around, again!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Where can I buy an orange leather suit?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qMjX1AyQnE[/ame]


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2015)

sup bro, time for you to join the OFC


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy B day brosef.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bro. Hopes ya haves many more,,,old guy. Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Orange!  :yay:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

thank you all for the most excellent b-day wishes---it's about 10 after 1 now and im ready for a nap---think this old age stuff is a breeze---i'm kinda liking it---51 is just a number---if you ate my brownies and smoked my hash whatever your age---you'd be looking for a nap too---lol natural progression--had a whole entire year to practice breaking the 1/2 centurion mark---round 2 in a couple hours---leave myself a note to switch to the sativas---lol---buenos noches my friends:48:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2015)

Wait, HBD Orange!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

The same guy that said I took his genetics and passed them as mine?


If true- f off.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2015)

trillions of atoms said:


> The same guy that said I took his genetics and passed them as mine?
> 
> 
> If true- f off.



:**: why you just pop in create drama :rofl:---that is what i was told from another member of cannetics said you were doing over there---frankly---i don't give a rats azz if you were or weren't---go stir the pot with insignificant bullsheit from a couple years back somewhere else---here smoke on this mexican brick weed paraquat doobie to get your head right---i found it in the gutter and been saving especially for a troll just like you :tokie:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 12, 2015)

When I caught all that flak over some **...yah, I was salty bro.

You played into that crap just as much as the **** stirrer,  and it so happens it's on the day I pop back in it's yer b day??

What are the odds?! 


Lmao.

I could care less. If you never personally said that **** then we are cool. But as far as I remember you had your hand in it.


If I'm wrong- hey- I'm an *** hole!  But I wouldn't give you the honor to pop back in just to call you out on all that lol because I really don't have the time.

 I don't forget **** like that because it burned at the moment.  

On another note cannetics is fkd and that's another can o worms 


I'm over it but as you know I'm upfront and won't ***** foot around. I haven't said anything about it before but I air **** out when it comes to a head like a zit!

speaking of ****-  I tried to play w ozz, but I can't hang with a feller that tells stories of huge grows and moonshine stills and can't even show a grow.  To shady tree for me.  Trust me, your not the only flack hanging around.


glad we got that sorted bro!!! 


Btw....im Kool on your brick, I'll stick to the sick!


one luv

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't you just love a happy ending? lol... 

Sounds like some jerk set you guys up..

I hope your birthday was a happy one for you Orange.  TOA, Orangesunshine is a top notch guy. honest  and my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't you just love a happy ending? lol... 

Sounds like some jerk set you guys up..

I hope your birthday was a happy one for you Orange.  TOA, Orangesunshine is a top notch guy. honest  and my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2016)

:bump::bump:HAPPY BIRTHDAY ORANGE  (52)




View attachment BONG BIRTHDAY CAKE.jpg​


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks guys---whooped it up like a rockstar


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday  os


----------



## umbra (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey old man, glad you had fun.


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 8, 2016)

Happy belated


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Happy Birthday  os





umbra said:


> Hey old man, glad you had fun.





stinkyelements said:


> Happy belated



thanks again fella's---still on the injured reserve from that 10 day party my face off birthday---:smoke1::woohoo:


----------

